# Papuan Pygmy Mulga Snakes, Pailsus rossignoli



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I have a few sexed pairs of CB 09 Pygmy Mulgas for sale. 

These will be £160 each or £300 for a pair.

Proof of DWA/Petshop license will be required.

A few pictures:



















Cheers, Tom


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Stunning, they even look evil 
John


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you dont see them about much, isnt Ty interested?


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

SiUK said:


> you dont see them about much, isnt Ty interested?


Hi Simon, 

yeh you certainly dont see them often in the UK. Ty's kept this species before, so not sure if hes after any more.

cheers, Tom


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

lovely snakes..


----------



## boids boi (Jun 6, 2009)

wat stunners


----------

